# Looking for music



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You mean the one on the new CD Release? I have it, but I am trying to refrain from sharing any of that CD since it is still so new on the market.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Halloweiner, what's the CD called?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Google - Grim Grinning Ghosts mp3 free downloads, i found a lot of mp3 links done with different versions, 
you'd have to cruise thru them to find the one you want..........


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Rich B said:


> Halloweiner, what's the CD called?



"Story And Song Of The Haunted Mansion" Re-recorded. It was just released by Disney in last month.


----------

